# Snow shovelling



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Just wondering if I'm the exception when it comes to snow shovelling. I have to shovel as much snow for Molly as I do for the rest of my property. Today's our first real snowfall wet and heavy. I spent half an hour doing the deck and about 1oo square feet of lawn. The deck is most of the work ,just so that she can reach the lawn to do her business. The front is another half hour doing the driveway and the sidewalk. Hope I'm not the only one who goes to these lengths. No laughing from the people in Florida Georgia California etc.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Hah! You're definitely not the only one. Before I do any shoveling of the driveway I shovel a track from the door all the way through the lawn so Cody & Tess can still get to their favorite spots and then back to the house without getting their poor little feet too cold. Wish I could say someone did the same for me!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Jill , I needed that. ound: What we don't do for these Neezers.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

When we moved to Texas my husband left his snow shovels back up north. Last year we got several of inches of snow here--it was very unusual and the good thing was that it only lasted a couple of days. But my husband had to "shovel" a path in the back yard for the dogs so he used a broom and kept going outside to stay on top of the snow fall. These low to the ground pups need some extra help when they get out in the snow!

Dave, I've heard Costa Rica is beautiful. . . .


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok, I'm going to have to post pictures of last years snow. We got over 2 feet and I had to shovel my deck, and a complete maze in the yard. Stand by for pictures later tonight, they are on my other computer upstairs.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

nancyf said:


> When we moved to Texas my husband left his snow shovels back up north. Last year we got several of inches of snow here--it was very unusual and the good thing was that it only lasted a couple of days. But my husband had to "shovel" a path in the back yard for the dogs so he used a broom and kept going outside to stay on top of the snow fall. These low to the ground pups need some extra help when they get out in the snow!
> 
> Dave, I've heard Costa Rica is beautiful. . . .


Nancy that would be nice, I'm sick of winter already , and it hasn't even begun. Hope you don't get any abnormal weather this year. Molly loves it she races around in it . Yeah that's what we get for having these vertically challenged dogs. LOL .


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hand raised here too. I always have to make sure they have a path to walk, which last winter was a nightmare with snow storm after snow storm. Made me want to move to a warm climate.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Well...Whimsy is pee pad trained so I don't have to deal with the weather ( or the coyotes) at all.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*Shoveling to the PeePee Palace!*

Okay, I'll admit we shovel for our dogs too. We make a huge figure 8 track for them to chase around and shovel out 4 little squares off from the trail that we call the PeePee Palace.... They don't eliminate in their track area....they go to one of the "palaces" to unload!

DH shoveling the path with help from Daisy - and Daisy peeking over the top of the figure 8 run.....

This year - I bought DH one of the Toro Power Shovels.....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Super pics Geri. You wouldn't know these dogs are from Cuba. LOL Evelyn ,yeah watch those bloody coyotes.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

cool pics too Lynda. Aren't hubbies great. ?ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Starting to see a trend here


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great stuff Linda , looks like you have a lot to shovel too. I'm starting to feel better. LOL


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What you can't see is just how much I actually shoveled. I was out there in the middle of the night. Since I have a dog door, it was very important that was clear and they had a path to the yard. The track was an oval around the entire yard with 2 cross paths in the middle!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> What you can't see is just how much I actually shoveled. I was out there in the middle of the night. Since I have a dog door, it was very important that was clear and they had a path to the yard. The track was an oval around the entire yard with 2 cross paths in the middle!


Looks good on ya Linda. :tea: I have to laugh , Gwen just yelled from downstairs that I better go out and do the back again. Geeze I hope it doesn't snow all night.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Chris shovel's Yogi a long straight path out to the end of the yard, which becomes her RLH path...race out to the end, turn around and race back to the house, repeat, repeat...then he shovels little short off-shoots off the long path to do her business on. Now my Dad runs his snowblower around his house, around his garage, around trees, his whole yard is full of paths for thier dogs! Yogi gets over there and thinks she has to run EVERY path in the yard! She thinks it's GREAT fun at Grandma and Grandpa's!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think my guys are getting gypped. You all seem to have really neat paths. My goal is to do as much as I can without collapsing and then let them figure the rest out. Ms. Tuesday, as is her wont, will make her own paths. She is a definite explorer. Last winter, little as she was, she dug a tunnel in the last picture and then beat the boys back.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

dodrop82 said:


> Chris shovel's Yogi a long straight path out to the end of the yard, which becomes her RLH path...race out to the end, turn around and race back to the house, repeat, repeat...then he shovels little short off-shoots off the long path to do her business on. Now my Dad runs his snowblower around his house, around his garage, around trees, his whole yard is full of paths for thier dogs! Yogi gets over there and thinks she has to run EVERY path in the yard! She thinks it's GREAT fun at Grandma and Grandpa's!


Here I thought I was a hero, now you guys are making me feel guilty for not shovelling off ramps. ound:


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

DH uses the snow blower to clear a path for Tucker after he clears the driveway, walk and patio. We have just over 2/3 of a acre and Tucker uses the very back of that to do his business. DH clears a path to the back and around to the front for him. I'm a southern girl who's lived in NH for 32 years and I HATE SNOW.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

HeeHeeHee, Dave!!! You certainly are a hero, silly man! And Rita, Yogi poo's as far away from the house as she can too! That's why Chris shovel's way out to the end of his yard. And I'm an Iowan girl, and I STILL HATE snow and cold! If it weren't for all this family in Iowa that I can't do without, I'd move someplace warm in a New York Minute!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Geeze Rita , that's a lot even with a snow blower. Yeah , us snow haters should move to Cuba with our neezers after all they're supposed to be warm climate dogs aren't they. LOL


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

These little guys look so cute & happy playing out in the snow! I'm envious until I hear about all the work involved! You all must be in great shape!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kathie said:


> These little guys look so cute & happy playing out in the snow! I'm envious until I hear about all the work involved! You all must be in great shape!


Thanks for not teasing us Kathie, you're not missing out on much living in Georgia. Well I do feel in better shape since I quit smoking ,but I'd sooner get my excercise some other way, like running down a nice sandy beach chasing Molly. Consider yourself lucky Kathie.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Geeze Rita , that's a lot even with a snow blower. Yeah , us snow haters should move to Cuba with our neezers after all they're supposed to be warm climate dogs aren't they. LOL


LOL - yeah, I think we were lied to. The colder it gets, the happier Tucker seems to be. He thinks he's died and gone to Heaven when it snows.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I hate winter and I hate snow, so if there's a mass exodus to warmer climes, count me in.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Great pictures...cute...cute. I hate the snow even to visit, I use to ski..I don't even do that anymore too cold. I think, I have gotten old and lazy. I am from So. CA it use to be about an hour and a half to ski, it got too crowded and standing for 1 hour to take a lift and come back down in 10 mins, too cold!!! I am cold here in North Carolina. Oh I just don't know what I would have done if my dh lived in the North East!!!! I feel for everyone.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Such cute pictures of all the Havs playing in the snow in their sweaters and coats. I am hoping we will get one snow storm this year (when I don't have to be out driving in it!) so we can make paths and let Augie play in it. Looks like fun. I grew up in Montana and remember getting so sick of it when I was older - as kids, it was so much fun to go sledding and make forts. My son in Mt. has been doing a lot of shoveling and he's not particularly thrilled with it either. 

Lynda - I love your fence!
Linda (lfung) - Do the coats on your guys attach around the hind legs too? Or do they just wrap around the stomach? 
Geri - the sweaters are so cute.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Linda,
The coats just snap from the neck down the belly. They are custom so they don't shift around at all. They don't have the leg straps but don't need them. I just love the fit!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

I love the picture with two older guys and her coming out of the snow. they are so cute. Sasha thought I was out of my mind this week end, as you may have heard we have had record rainfall this week end. I took her out forgot her raincoat and she thought I was trying to give her a shower without heating the water. Her look said it all "really mom - where is my heated towel"? LOL


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Just some of the winter pathways we have to shovel for the furkids. I have found myself out on the back deck, dressed in slippers and bathrobe, at 5:00AM shoveling the path to the potty area. Then tunnels all around for the RLH's

Winter fun!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't know how you do it.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

iluvhavs said:


> Just some of the winter pathways we have to shovel for the furkids. I have found myself out on the back deck, dressed in slippers and bathrobe, at 5:00AM shoveling the path to the potty area. Then tunnels all around for the RLH's
> 
> Winter fun!


Wow, they look like they're in Alaska!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Just how many LINDA'S are on this forum!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> Just how many LINDA'S are on this forum!


Probably several...but here's the kicker...I bet that you gals are all within 10 years of each other. For a lot of names you can almost guess a persons age since certain baby names seem to go in patterns and cycles.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> Just how many LINDA'S are on this forum!


Well, I think there are enough of us that we could have our own play date!!ound:ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

TrishK said:


> Probably several...but here's the kicker...I bet that you gals are all within 10 years of each other. For a lot of names you can almost guess a persons age since certain baby names seem to go in patterns and cycles.


I agree. I think we are all in our mid 40-50's. ugh!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh DAve, DAve Dave, you need to get with the program!!

You need to get a snowblower!! Hubby first shovels the deck to the steps, then takes the snowblower and blows paths all over the back yard for the pups - and THEN does the driveway and walkways - LOL So much better than a shovel!! 

ps - a little story about the snowblower - I bought Hubby one for Xmas one year, and he whined about it, "why do I need that" "I can shovel" "It's not big deal" - WELL - that was our worst winters in a long time & he was very very thankful for his snowblower!!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Love those little snowballs, Laurie! they make the winter tolerable, almost...LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> I agree. I think we are all in our mid 40-50's. ugh!


Ummmmm, OK, sure............... 

And, Laurie, you didn't let little Laila out to play in the snow?? Can you imagine? You wouldn't be able to find her - or maybe you would...she would be bouncing all over the place. That snow sure looks like a lot more fun to play in than all the rain we are having. Such cute pictures!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

lfung5 said:


> I agree. I think we are all in our mid 40-50's. ugh!


Uuhhhh - Not me. I turned 60 this year!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

ls-indy said:


> Uuhhhh - Not me. I turned 60 this year!


Ok, well, maybe Linda is a more timeless name, but I bet ya there aren't too many 0-20-year-olds with the name. Likewise, I doubt there are many baby boomers named Jaxon or Kadence. If we ever get bored, we could play a round of guess my age based on my name LOL 
:focus:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Base on you name only, not how old you look, I would guess early to mid thirties?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I changed my mind, early 40's.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

TrishK said:


> Ok, well, maybe Linda is a more timeless name, but I bet ya there aren't too many 0-20-year-olds with the name. Likewise, I doubt there are many baby boomers named Jaxon or Kadence. If we ever get bored, we could play a round of guess my age based on my name LOL
> :focus:


Continuing with the derailment of this thread , I never considered Linda to be a timeless name. I hadn't thought the name quite extended to people who are now in their 40's. Linda (lfung) may be an exception to what I thought. I would have guessed that most are in the mid-50's to ?? age.  :focus:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I had a lot of friends named Linda and they were mid forties. Ok, Back to topic


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh NO we have not had snow yet, but I would not let her play in it yet, although I would hope she would just run the trails in the yard - but one never knows. 
I take her out during the day and she potties, but I am not even training her outside yet. I am too concerned about the bitter cold and her size. I figure I will wait till she is at least 3lbs before working on outside potty.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, Laurie, I didn't seriously mean that I thought you should let Laila out to play in the snow. She is so tiny, I am sure she would lose her body heat in no time. If it wasn't for that, she looks spunky enough that she would probably do great. She is such a doll. You are a lucky lady!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> I had a lot of friends named Linda and they were mid forties. Ok, Back to topic


I am wondering if the popularity of the name happened at different times in different parts of the country? I just know in my class in school, I swear every third girl was named Linda. Or, even a better thought - I am not NEARLY as old as I thought I was!!ound:ound:ound:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kathy's and Barbara's and Christine when I was growning up. My Daughter in her 30's is named Brandi her girl friends were: Brandy, Brandie, and Brandee. LOL


----------

